# Helpful cooking function



## krausr79 (Sep 14, 2012)

I just learned a nifty function to help while cooking.  If my spices are in cell A1, then I can use

=IsTurmeric(A1)

to see if I am using the correct ones.


----------



## Kevin@Radstock (Sep 14, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## jproffer (Sep 14, 2012)

ok......I'll bite.  


HUH???  lol


----------



## krausr79 (Sep 14, 2012)

You know.. not to be confused with IsNumeric??

Turmeric - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## barry houdini (Sep 14, 2012)

Mmm....rice question krausr79, but not strictly "Excel questions" takeaway to the Lounge.......


----------



## jproffer (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh I see. 

My cooking skills don't go very deep, so I guess that's why I didn't pick up on that.


----------



## shg (Sep 14, 2012)

Reckon IsDate() would come in handy for some recipes.


----------



## AlphaFrog (Sep 14, 2012)

shg said:


> Reckon IsDate() would come in handy for some recipes.



Good 1.


----------



## Fazza (Sep 18, 2012)

To ask someone out, try
=ISDATE(TODAY())

Or if it is for tomorrow,
=ISDATE(TODAY()+1)


----------



## shg (Sep 18, 2012)

And is the answer frequently ISDATE(9E307)?


----------



## Fazza (Sep 18, 2012)

In all versions of Excel, I get TRUE


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 18, 2012)

To check for dodgy ingredients...
IsOdd(A1)

Denis


----------



## AlphaFrog (Sep 19, 2012)

Instructions for cooking and seasoning a steak...

=CHAR(A1)


----------



## Fazza (Sep 19, 2012)

And after the cooking,

CLEAN(A1)


----------



## VoG (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe before cooking

=TRIM(A1)


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 19, 2012)

And if you have a banana handy, you could create a UDF using the Split function

Denis


----------



## TinaP (Sep 19, 2012)

For me 

food=E10

Note:  I don't resemble my avatar.


----------



## Scott Huish (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey!!! How'd you get a picture of ME?

=HEX2DEC("BEEF")

Format as date and plan your meals 21 years in advance.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Sep 21, 2012)

If you're tossing pancakes, you may need to =CLEAN(CEILING(A1))


----------



## barry houdini (Sep 21, 2012)

Gerald Higgins said:


> If you're tossing pancakes, you may need to =CLEAN(CEILING(A1))



Too true......and possibly

=CLEAN(FLOOR(A1))


----------



## T. Valko (Sep 25, 2012)

TinaP said:


> Note: I don't resemble my avatar.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Sep 28, 2012)

Personally, my favourite food is a nice slice of =PI(), especially at =T(TIME())

I'm also a fan of French cooking, such as =POISSON()

I must admit though, I was meant to be cooking for my friend David the other day but I completely forgot about it, and when he found out, it was a case of =MAX(DAVERAGE())


----------



## T. Valko (Sep 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever had the Arctic CHAR( ) ?


----------



## Scott Huish (Sep 29, 2012)

No, but I went to a Chinese restaurant once and had Dim SUM()


----------



## Marcol (Sep 29, 2012)

Wot no VBa yet ... 

```
Sub SelectFromMenu()
    For Each DimSum In Menu
        If You = "Like" Then
            Me = Me & "Happy "
        Else
            Me = Me & "No Happy"
        End If
    Next
End Sub
```


----------

